
Are the Glory Days Long Gone for I.T.?  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/09/business/09digi.html
======
csbartus
How naive I was thinking this post will have an intense debate :d

On the other hand a very good post dismantling a scam from a vip - after
recent fake posts from mainstream media a big plus karma for nytimes

